# هل الحب يغيرنا ام نحن نتغير من اجل الحب ؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

بص يا كوكو 

الحب هو اللي بيغيرنا عشان نكون الافضل 

يعني لما اكون بحب بحاول اتغير للافضل عشان اكون في افضل حالاتي والسبب لاني احببت واحسست الحب

غير كده لا اعتقد

تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2011)

جميل تعليقك يا روزى
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*اكيد نتغير عشان الحب لان لما بتحب شخص هتتغير عشانه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2011)

جميل يا روكا
اللى بيحب حد بجد بيتغير علشانه
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2011)

*هو ممكن اه بنتغير لما نحب
بس اعتقد التغير ده بيكون وقتى
مش دايم
لان الطبع بيغلب التطبع
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2011)

الاثنان معا الحب يغيرنا ونحن نتغير من اجل الحب


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (10 فبراير 2011)

*انا اعتقد ان الحب هو اللي بيغيرنا
لان الحب لما بيكون من جوانا 
بيغير كل تفكيرنا وتعاملاتنا وسلوكنا وتصرفاتنا
وبالتالي الحب هو اللي بيغيرنا
مش احنا اللي بنغير نفسنا وتفكيرنا عشان نحب وبيتهيألي ده صعب جدا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *هو ممكن اه بنتغير لما نحب*
> *بس اعتقد التغير ده بيكون وقتى*
> *مش دايم*
> *لان الطبع بيغلب التطبع*


 
مش ديما 
لان اللى بيحب بجد هيتغير علشان اللى بيحبه 
للافضل طبعا 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا تويتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الاثنان معا الحب يغيرنا ونحن نتغير من اجل الحب


 
جميل يا فندم 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا سعد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *انا اعتقد ان الحب هو اللي بيغيرنا*​
> *لان الحب لما بيكون من جوانا *
> *بيغير كل تفكيرنا وتعاملاتنا وسلوكنا وتصرفاتنا*
> *وبالتالي الحب هو اللي بيغيرنا*
> ...


 
كلامك صح 
بس لما بنحب بجد بنتغير بجد 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (20 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل يا فندم
> ميرررسى على مرورك يا سعد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*هو اية الفرق بين السؤالين طيب ؟
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

يعنى الحب هو اللى بيغرنا 
ولا احنا اللى بنتغير علشان الحب​


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

الحب احيانا بيبقى سبب تغير كبير للشخص الى بيحب ليكون افضل فى عين من يحبة


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*الحب الذى يغير .. حتى يكون الأنسان مستحقا لهذا الحب
لكن مهما غيرنا أنفسنا لأجل الحب .. فهل الحب يقبلنا !!؟*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> الحب احيانا بيبقى سبب تغير كبير للشخص الى بيحب ليكون افضل فى عين من يحبة


ميرررسى على مرورك يا تريزا
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الحب الذى يغير .. حتى يكون الأنسان مستحقا لهذا الحب*​
> 
> *لكن مهما غيرنا أنفسنا لأجل الحب .. فهل الحب يقبلنا !!؟*​



عندك حق 

ميرررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------

